# Protecting ones privates?



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't find anything after a search here and if somebody know or posted this question before, please post a link. Basically, I jammed my family-jewels to the stem today. I have an older pair of "Bike" brand jock-straps w/ a plastic cup insert on the front and will be wearing that from now on. Just wondering if there are better alternatives. It wouldn't hurt to put a pad on my stem either but I want protection where it counts. TIA


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Jammin the jewels is part of the risk of the sport. But far from my biggest concern in a crash. Wear the cup if you feel you need to. I wear one when I play paintball. 

As for padding the stem. I wouldn't. Would look like an overgrown BMX bike. Besides, wouldn't do nearly as much good as the cup.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

skeered1 said:


> I couldn't find anything after a search here and if somebody know or posted this question before, please post a link. Basically, I jammed my family-jewels to the stem today. I have an older pair of "Bike" brand jock-straps w/ a plastic cup insert on the front and will be wearing that from now on. Just wondering if there are better alternatives. It wouldn't hurt to put a pad on my stem either but I want protection where it counts. TIA


The cup will cause other constant issues while riding.

I am sure you will quickly learn what they are.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

......."The cup will cause other constant issues while riding"....... yup! and I think I initially did wear mines long time ago and stopped for those reasons.....tnx


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I knew lizard skins used to sell a pad for MTB stems and googled it and found this...

LIZARD SKINS BALLFROG STEM PAD









while searching for a good image I found this old thread on MTB... has some good info
https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/does-anyone-wear-cup-277794.html


----------



## wittym (Dec 1, 2011)

ditch the cup, and ride within your limits.
you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

skeered1 said:


> I couldn't find anything after a search here and if somebody know or posted this question before, please post a link. Basically, I jammed my family-jewels to the stem today. I have an older pair of "Bike" brand jock-straps w/ a plastic cup insert on the front and will be wearing that from now on. Just wondering if there are better alternatives. It wouldn't hurt to put a pad on my stem either but I want protection where it counts. TIA


How many spacers do you have on your steerer? I know a lot of us probably run a few because we want to maintain the "re-sale" value of our forks by not cutting it it too short......

Once I also jammed my jewels on a technical climb where my feet unclipped and the bike rolled back and hit me right in the bullseye.....the very next day I took a pipe-cutter to the steerer re-sale value be damned....


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

osmarandsara said:


> How many spacers do you have on your steerer? I know a lot of us probably run a few because we want to maintain the "re-sale" value of our forks by not cutting it it too short......
> 
> Once I also jammed my jewels on a technical climb where my feet unclipped and the bike rolled back and hit me right in the bullseye.....the very next day I took a pipe-cutter to the steerer re-sale value be damned....


 not that I wanna harsh your, mellow osmar......but that's a li'l far-fetched imho. I don't have extra spacers on my steerer and your incident is quiet hard to picture.

besides the stem, it could be the bar or anything on a bad crash. I 've been riding about 10 years and this happened to me 2x so far here in techy NE trails. I just wanna find out "better" alternative protection, if there are.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

wittym said:


> ditch the cup, and ride within your limits.
> you'll be a happy camper.


 No doubt, I'm one of the many who ride w/in my limits. I'm also one of the many who gets mishaps here and there. Tnx...


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

donalson said:


> I knew lizard skins used to sell a pad for MTB stems and googled it and found this...
> 
> LIZARD SKINS BALLFROG STEM PAD
> 
> ...


 Hey, thanks for the link. That thread veered off but was very entertaining..


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

After nearly taking out my jewels (hit so hard at the top of my inner thigh, millimetres from the dingleberries that I had a massive bruise) years ago, I bought a Roach stem pad like this:










Loved it, saved me a few times..(even knees, etc...whatever you bash while flying through the air lol)...until some lowlife stole it


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

just do what i do, tuck and tape.


----------

